# Spark Plugs



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I was wondering if your suppose to replace your spark plugs in your engine every year. I have an outboard motor and i heard some people tell me yes and other tell me no but to keep an extra pair on board. Thanks


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Its only a buck or two and a couple minutes of your day. I would.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

i assume you can just buy the same plugs you would put in your car? 

Thanks,
dday


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Not sure how you winterize an outboard,but an I/O and inboards are fogged at the end of season and yes you should replace plugs after doing this.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

getinjiggy said:


> Its only a buck or two and a couple minutes of your day. I would.



the plugs i have to put on my outboard are around 7.00 it's an 86 johnson 150


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Absolutely!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was always proud of the fact that my 9.9 johnson would always start on the third pull when it was cold and had not bothered to change the plugs on it in years. Well Jan 1st it started in the morning but then didnt want to start in the afternoon changed the plugs the other day and well wish i had changed the plugs 4 to 5 yrs ago cause now it starts first pull. Needless to say i will change the plugs every spring in both motors now.
________
HONDA CBR600F4 SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

My 40hp evinrude smokes & sputters pretty bad if it's been fogged & sitting idle all winter...so I rarely run new plugs on the maiden voyage. Just clean & re-gap the old ones. I install new plugs after I've blown all that crud out.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats exactly what my boss told me to do. I think i will run the old one's the first time out and then change themm after the first trip. I had to fog my 30hp evinrude in the winter and it sat too.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I change my plugs twice during the year. Cheap insurance, if you ask me. I only use two and they run about 2.5 a pop.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Yeah on your bigger motors I can see that. I run a tiny one compared! lol


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

You can tell if a plug is going bad by watching your fish locator. You will start seeing strange marks appear like interference. Not all motors call for cheap plugs. My buddy has a 135 Merc and he says the plugs cost $16.00 apiece. Sounds bad to me !


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

i just got a boat, and it has a 1974, 70 hp evinrude, 3 cyl motor. I can get plugs for this at autozone? I'm going to try and pick up the manual today after work, if not, I'll order it.

Thanks,
DDay


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Dday, it all depends on what name brand you will be getting. I replaced the spark plug on my 7.5 and it has a Champion spark plug. I went to Pep Boys and they did not carry them so I went to Hern Marine and got them for $2.50 a piece. It looks pretty much like a plug for a mower. I think Autozone carries Champion if that is what you are looking for for your motor. They may even NGK's but I do not know how much they cost. I was going to get them for my motor but they did not have any in stock.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I change mine once a year. At $5 each and having to replace 12 of them it is a small fortune.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Try this link if you're looking for spark plugs, may not be the cheapest but will give you the Part Number and different makes that you can use.
http://sparkplugs.com/default.asp


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dazed and Confused said:


> Not sure how you winterize an outboard,but an I/O and inboards are fogged at the end of season and yes you should replace plugs after doing this.


thats my opinion also!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fishnguy said:


> Thats exactly what my boss told me to do. I think i will run the old one's the first time out and then change themm after the first trip. I had to fog my 30hp evinrude in the winter and it sat too.


YOU"LL BE SOOOORY!!!!


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> Thats exactly what my boss told me to do. I think i will run the old one's the first time out and then change themm after the first trip. I had to fog my 30hp evinrude in the winter and it sat too.


Apparentley,your Boss never had to be towed in.If he had ,he would realize that a set of plugs plus one extra set would be a whole lot cheaper.

Facton't listen to your boss unless it's work related!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I replace them when the electrode wears down. I see no point in throwing away a perfectly good sparkplug simply because it has "stuff" on it. If they are dirty, I analyze why they are dirty, fix a problem if one exists, clean the plugs and reinstall them. You don't change your vehicle plugs every year do you? They run a lot more than your outboard does. 

I keep a spare with me in case one gets damaged somehow whether it cracks or something. (I can honestly say that it have NEVER happened to me) However, I do keep a spare along with a socket and ratchet in my emergency kit. In my old Merc 35 hp and my '97 Johnson I pulled the plugs regularly to look at them but did not replace them until they had worn enough to warrant it. I now run a Merc 150 and at $8.00 a plug I will certainly run them until they are worn. Please tell me what removing a good 1 year old plug and replacing it with a new plug does for your engine. Keep in mind that some people put no more than 25 hours or less on an engine a year. I average only about 50 or so. And yes, I do fog- I simply pull the plugs after the initial fire-up in my driveway, clean them and reinstall. 

UFM82


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Dad and I have never replaced them every year we go 3 years or so before replacing. Even if we have fouled a plug the chances of all of them fouling at once on a multi cylinder engine is very little. You can run with one fouled plug, your engine just runs a little rough, but enough to get in. I always however carry a spare set with the exception of my new boat because I dont have a used set to put on it yet:-(

Just my 2 cents


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

And "stuff" can be removed. I've watched people remove a gas soaked plug and throw it away. WHY??? Wipe the gas off and POOF- it's ready to go again. 

Buuuuut, that's just me. 

UFM82


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

I can only guess you do not fish Lake Erie.If you did,you would not think those thoughts.

When you go out,you can still see land so it really doesn't matter to you. 

You could probably swim to shore if need be.

If you decide to come to the Big Pond,I would suggest you bring an extra set of plugs with you or call me to tow your a*s in when you break down

PM me if you would like my numbers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You beat me to it Dazed!  Anyone rolling the dice like that would stand a good chance of being an Erie statistic. I have always had a kicker on my boats just in case the main motor dies. My spare set of plugs are brand new, properly gapped and in a sealed plastic bag. I figure the safety of me and my passengers is worth the price of a spare set of plugs. Many but not all of the tows on Erie are simply poor maintenance.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have no issues with my engine and have complete confidence. I've been over 20 miles offshore in the Gulf in the past and never worried about "breaking down". 8 miles offshore is beyond sight of land and I spent a lot of time further out than that last year. And, the real fact here is, if you have a plug issue out there that causes you to "break down", you haven't done your maintenance properly or you have an issue that plugs aren't gonna fix. Tell me what kind of problem you can have that changing a complete set of plugs will cure. 

I have not yet been on Lake Erie but would have no issues doing so. Trust me, I'll not need you to tow my a*s anywhere. 

Do you carry spare parts when you travel by car or truck? 

UFM82

Oh, and I do wholeheartedly agree with you Drift. I would estimate that fully 75% of all boat issues are a matter of improper maintenance. 99% of fuel issues are absolutely due to owner neglect or ignorance. I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> Do you carry spare parts when you travel by car or truck?


Honestly NO,But i have not quite figured out how to walk on water!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But I suspect you have emergency stuff on board. VHF, a cell phone, etc. Flares, signal flag and life jackets. You need that stuff if you're on Erie and I assume you have that. 

I understand the issue and don't take my thoughts like I'm playing "holier than thou" about this. I just don't subscribe to the same procedures some others do. I can honestly say though that I have not yet, in over 20 years of boating, had a problem on the water related to a maintenance issue that has stranded me on the water. Yes, I've had issues as have most people, but they have been failures as opposed to maintenance issues. (Fuel pump, starter relay, etc.) 

If a spare set of plugs makes you feel more secure, go for it. I just don't think that changing a complete set of plugs on the water is going to cure anything that cleaning them won't. 

UFM82


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> I understand the issue and don't take my thoughts like I'm playing "holier than thou" about this.


Never crossed my mind,just having some fun.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They don't need changed every year!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I cleaned my plugs this week. Have any of you ever noticed your plugs being way off gap? Every one of them was .010 off. I know they were right when I put new ones in last year. I've just never heard of this happening or why it may happen.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's supposed to work like that. Regap them if the wear isn't too excessive and re-install them. 

If the electrode is worn off to one side or looks funky, find out why and replace the plug. That can be a sign of trouble. (Detonation, pre-ignition, etc.) 

UFM82


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You are all nuts. New plugs in everything with a motor in or on it EVERY YEAR. Part of normal maintenance.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

How Bout Them Indians!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The plugs for my 40hp merc are a whopping $6.40 plus shipping from http://www.sparkplugs.com/default.asp . I replace my plugs every spring and decided to buy an extra set of three. After reading Shortdrift's post, the extra three and the socket/wrench go on board. With my two boys operating the boat occasionally, it is easy to so a scenario where the plugs get gobbered up. Heck, I've flooded the snot out of it by inadvertently hitting the kill switch and not knowing it.

I'm taking Shortdrift's advise based on years of experience that I do not have. What a great chat site this is!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fishnguy said:


> How Bout Them Indians!!!!!!!!!


???????????????????????????????


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

and it was not exactly a subtle effort, was it? LOL

Now, Ohio, you say that you keep a set along in case you accidentally flood it. Not to continue to beat a dead horse, but I will. Exactly what is wrong with those $6 plugs other than having gas on them? If you took a brand new plug and dipped it in a cup of gas, would it suddenly be "bad"? 

I just don't get you guys. I'll bet you all replace your tires every 10,000 miles too just so you don't have a blow out.  

UFM82


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone ever use this practice?... http://www.championsparkplugs.com/sparkplug411.asp?kw=Cut+back+ground&mfid=2
I read that its better for motors that are used for trolling, as well the motor you run with. I'm going to give it a shot this year.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Real interesting article. Would seem like a good thing to try on two cycles but don't see too much advantage on four cycle for trolling.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> Not to continue to beat a dead horse, but I will.
> 
> I just don't get you guys. I'll bet you all replace your tires every 10,000 miles too just so you don't have a blow out.


Again,you are refering back to an automobile like you can just pull off to the side of the road or a parking lot and get out to access the problem.Oh,and when you do have that blowout,i would hope you have a SPARE.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought that also Ron, but to me it seems like any type fuel your burning would burn hotter & cleaner referring to:



> However it is good to know that it is not the actual electricity that ignites the air fuel mixture, it is the heat energy generated by that electricity or spark. Therefore when you are creating the spark you want as much of the heat from that spark to be used to ignite the air fuel mixture and not have the heat from that spark be re-absorbed by the center and ground electrodes.


Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't change my tires every 10,000 miles. It's actually every 11,000 miles. He-he. I can be one too.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Will new spark plugs make your boat run faster or better gas mileage. Or do they just make sure your boats runs. I noticed a decrease in smoke from my engine while its running but that could be my mixture being a little more exact right?


----------

